

Idea to Impact - rfrey
https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/idea-to-impact/990860537613477

======
ignostic
There's a lot of unexplained jargon in this post, and the flow is confusing.
The "tl;dr" doesn't even make sense on its own, and is never fully explained
by the post.

Pretty bad content, IMO, but I'd love to hear why it's being upvoted. What are
you all getting from it?

